# I failed.....



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I thought I could do it....
I was so close.....
208 days "without"......
victory almost in my grasp....
just one year....

...

...

of not getting baby chicks.

...

But how could I not!? Just look at them!


























Hi I'm Levi, I'm a poultry addict and 0 days "clean".


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

We are the proud parents of 2 Royal Palm and 2 Blue Slate turkey poults, and 5 Light Brahma chicks; and temporarily housing 3 Buckeye and 5 Easter egger chicks (until they are big enough to go with my neighbors adult birds).


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats, how exciting!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks  we're pretty excited. Thought we could go a year without ordering some but my neighbor mentioned wanting to get a couple and hinted at combing orders. That was apparently all the push we needed lol.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I absolutely LOVE the blue slate turkeys!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fun! Lots of eggs!


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

A fox decimated my flock last month. Now I’m down to 4 hens and their rooster. We’ve been letting them keep their eggs hoping for some chicks.
We went to TSC today....... and came home with 2 Black Jersey Giants, 2 Orpingtons, and 2 Black Australorps. 
Looks like my other rooster will be getting his own flock now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

They are adorable - that's not a failure!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So far they are all doing good. We ended up giving all the chicken chicks to one of our broody hens. We were going to divide them up between two of them but one wasn't falling for our tricks.

The one that took them all, had fostered guinea chicks in the past and was a good mama.

We decided to hand raise the turkey poults. They are by far our favorite, so curious, friendly and relaxed. They love just sitting with us and sleeping on our laps.



Karen said:


> They are adorable - that's not a failure!


 They are pretty stinkin cute.


Maureen Harmon said:


> A fox decimated my flock last month. Now I'm down to 4 hens and their rooster. We've been letting them keep their eggs hoping for some chicks.
> We went to TSC today....... and came home with 2 Black Jersey Giants, 2 Orpingtons, and 2 Black Australorps.
> Looks like my other rooster will be getting his own flock now!


Sorry to hear that, we had a run in with a coyote last year and a mink a few years before that.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

How cool is that??


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

The baby chicks I meant.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not a failure at all.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Too cute! any updates on how they are doing?


----------

